
Sites similar to this one? - Shanedora
Are there any similar sites to this one I can visit? I kind of just recently got hooked on podcasts but would really like to hear of other sites like this one that I can visit.
======
Crowz4k
There is good github repository for all kind cool sites check it out ,
[https://github.com/sdmg15/Best-websites-a-programmer-
should-...](https://github.com/sdmg15/Best-websites-a-programmer-should-
visit), i think you will like it

------
star-techate
What specifically do you find appealing about this site?

~~~
Shanedora
I enjoy the articles about tech related news and subjects related to...
Embedded Software Engineering Aerospace Engineering Technical topics
concerning Software in general Advice on Interviewing and Career development
Systems Engineering

------
lettergram
Reddit

